# return of bleeding 8 weeks post-partum?



## madeofstardust (Mar 20, 2008)

i had my baby 8 weeks and three days ago. my bleeding was very off and on and then pretty much gone around 6 weeks. a few days ago i noticed very slight amounts of blood when i used the bathroom and over the course of a few days it's gotten to be more and more. it's still not much, but today it's red and fresh looking. should i be concerned? it smells like lochia, not my period returning and it's much too light for me to think it might be a period anyway.


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

Retained placenta? I would let your healthcare professional know just in case you need to get checked out.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

that's when my period came back with both kids


----------



## Gnatty (Jan 10, 2008)

I got AF back at 6 weeks on the dot. But I definitely felt that that was what it was... for a few days beforehand I'd felt bloated, etc, and had actually predicted it would start.

If your intuition/opinion is that this isn't AF, I think you should get it checked out just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Nillarilla (Nov 20, 2007)

I also got AF around that time. Hopefully this is all it is for you too.


----------



## madeofstardust (Mar 20, 2008)

i really don't think it's AF because it's mostly just clear mucous tinged with blood. there's not very much anymore.
i UC'd and don't have a healthcare provider...i'm not really sure who to see about this though. ob/gyn? family practitioner? i don't have insurance and would really like to avoid crazy medical bills....ah, the healthcare system.

my placenta looked completely intact when i examined it, so i don't think that's it. it is possible though.
thanks for the help!


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *madeofstardust* 
my placenta looked completely intact when i examined it, so i don't think that's it. it is possible though.
thanks for the help!

So did mine. I don't mean to scare you but the first time I was diagnosed with retained products of conception (retained placenta) it was TEENY TINY piece, literally the size of a fingernail and that was all it took for me to bleed like that. You cannot tell by the naked eye if the *entire* placenta was extracted. I work as an RN for my Ob and I see this time from time to time and am amazed at what a TINY fragment of placenta can cause a uterus to bleed. Like I said I am not trying to scare you at all, but if it if keeps up I would look into getting a transvaginal ultrasound by a good ob or midwife.


----------



## Thefrawg (May 24, 2007)

You could call Planned Parenthood and see what they can do for you on a sliding scale.

I got AF like clockwork after my first two by the 8-10 week mark. And I BF exclusively! Oh well, hopefully, that is all it is with you.

Go with your gut though, if you think it is something more, get it checked out before it turns into something worse....


----------

